# Built-in deck bench



## vikefan7 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, to begin, I'm a total noob when it comes to construction design and construction in general. I have built a deck, with the help of several friends, and we had made the support posts considerably longer than they needed to be when we were burying them in concrete. Someone suggested I should build an l-shaped bench in the corner and use those posts as supports for the bench. So I added a couple more posts that I attached to the joists to make the span approximately 3' between posts.

I have a pretty good idea of how I think i should build it, but have a few questions. I will be using 3 - 2 x 6 cedar boards for the seat and 2 x 6 cross braces? that will be attached to the 4x4 with two carriage bolts. The 4x4's only sit about 1 1/2" or so away from the edge of the deck. It's been suggested that I not have the bench overhang the deck, which means the cross braces will overhang the 4x4 by only about an inch or less on the outside of the deck and then about 10" or so on the other side. Do I need to put in a brace between the cross braces attached back to the 4x4 as shown in my crude little drawing?

I've also attached what I want my bench to look like eventually, but for right now I won't be putting any trim boards around it, which unfortunately means I will be seeing the pt. Any suggestions on hiding those a little bit, like 45 degree cuts or something?

Also, any good ideas on how to support the boards on the corner post for the 45 degree cut where they come together?

Any other helpful suggestions on building this thing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vikefan7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

OK, I’ll bite.

If you notice the outside “wrap” is a 1X8, 7 ½” wide.

What you do is this.

A 2x4 is 3 ½” wide, so you attach a 2x4 ledger to wrap around flush to the top of your post.

The top of your post should be whacked off at 13” above the deck. 

You want to end up with a 18” bench.

Then you build a baby joist system to accommodate the 3 deck boards for the seat and still have a reveal for the wrap that will sit on top of your 2x4 ledger.

Your 1x8 wrap will cover all of this.

My guess for the picture shown, you'll need a 14 1/2” joist frame sitting on a 8” span ledger that you will have if you run your 2x4 ledger after you wrap the post.

Now you have a 3 ¼“” cantilever off each side of your 2x4 rim system, plenty strong enough to support the 3 5/4 or 2x6’s for your bench, as shown.

Do you need the angle brace? No.

Glue and screws will help.

Sorry, had a few beers, someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The drawing is the plan from which I made the bench in the photos.

All it needed was the two diagonals for lateral stability. Doesn't look like you'd need these.


----------



## vikefan7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks both of you for the input. Willie T I wish I would've seen your bench before I put this deck together. It looks really good. I will have something similar but you'll be seeing pt instead of the cross braces matching the wood of the deck... What kind of wood is that anyway? Is that how cedar looks with just a clear coat? If so, I think that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## vikefan7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, so here it is. I shouldn't have done some things I did on the bench that seem to clutter it a little bit. Probably could've done some things to make it a littler cleaner but too late to change them now. 

The picnic table that's on there will not be sitting there when the kids are using it  And the deck *is* level in the front, the ground isn't...what a muddy mess.

I'm just glad to have it all done, with the exception of pressure washing and applying waterproofing that is.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

turned out nice!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

vikefan7 said:


> Thanks both of you for the input. Willie T I wish I would've seen your bench before I put this deck together. It looks really good. I will have something similar but you'll be seeing pt instead of the cross braces matching the wood of the deck... What kind of wood is that anyway? Is that how cedar looks with just a clear coat? If so, I think that's what I'm going to do.


It's all just pine with a light stain and waterproofing afterward.


----------

